# problem with mounting by hal - KDE [solved by update]

## stegerpl

Hi,

I just set up a new gentoo with kde 4.3.4 and hal 0.5.14-r1 but without policykit.

I also installed some udev rules in order to identify my USB-sticks, memory cards and other devices by special device-symlinks and all of them with MODE="0666" and group "users". These udev rules work well.

When I insert a USB-stick or memory card kde will inform me by "last connected devices" and proposes me what to do with this new  device. However the connection to the device fails  - by dolphin as well as for example with digikam. 

With dolphin I just get the message: ..."org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.PermissionDeniedByPolicy: org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable no <-- (action, result)."

I even tried to apply the OWNER rule with udev - but it did not help - still no access to the device. 

With login as root everything works fine...

Who can help me...

my udev-rules:

```
 cat /etc/udev/rules.d/91*                                                             

# Canon Scanner                                                                                          

# From http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3311185.html#3311185

SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTRS{product}=="0x220d", GROUP="scanner", MODE="0660"

# Multi-Card reader - DELL Monitor

# serials of inserted cards are not detected!

KERNEL=="sd*", ATTRS{model}=="223 U HS-CF",     SYMLINK+="CF-Card_%n", OPTIONS+="all_partitions", GROUP="users",  MODE="0666"                                                                                                 

KERNEL=="sd*", ATTRS{model}=="223 U HS-MS",     SYMLINK+="MS-Card_%n", OPTIONS+="all_partitions", GROUP="users",  MODE="0666"                                                                                                 

KERNEL=="sd*", ATTRS{model}=="223 U HS-SM",     SYMLINK+="SM-Card_%n", OPTIONS+="all_partitions", GROUP="users",  MODE="0666"

KERNEL=="sd*", ATTRS{model}=="223 U HS-SD/MMC", SYMLINK+="SD-Card_%n", OPTIONS+="all_partitions", GROUP="users",  MODE="0666"

# Multi-Card reader - hama

# serials of inserted cards are not detected!

KERNEL=="sd*", ATTRS{model}=="SM/xD-Picture",   SYMLINK+="XD-Card_%n", OPTIONS+="all_partitions", OWNER="gentoo", GROUP="users",  MODE="0666"

KERNEL=="sd*", ATTRS{model}=="Compact Flash",   SYMLINK+="CF-Card_%n", OPTIONS+="all_partitions", GROUP="users",  MODE="0666"

# USB-stick

KERNEL=="sd*", ATTRS{serial}=="073618506563",             SYMLINK+="usb-stick_512MB",  GROUP="users",  MODE="0666"

KERNEL=="sd*", ATTRS{serial}=="AA04012700020761",         SYMLINK+="usb-stick_8GB",    GROUP="users",  MODE="0666"

KERNEL=="sd*", ATTRS{serial}=="001D0F0CAA76E951A59D0018", SYMLINK+="usb-stick_4GB",    GROUP="users",  MODE="0666"

# Garmin-Forerunner

ATTRS{idVendor}=="091e", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0003", SYMLINK+="ttyUSB0", GROUP="users", MODE="0444"
```

 and their result to the XD-card

```
tail -f /var/log/messages

Jan 24 21:09:24 minbar-16 kernel: sd 9:0:0:3: [sdj] 4096000 512-byte logical blocks: (2.09 GB/1.95 GiB)   

Jan 24 21:09:24 minbar-16 kernel: sd 9:0:0:3: [sdj] Assuming drive cache: write through                   

Jan 24 21:09:24 minbar-16 kernel: sd 9:0:0:3: [sdj] Assuming drive cache: write through                   

Jan 24 21:09:24 minbar-16 kernel: sdj: sdj1    

ls /dev/sdj* -l                                                                        

brw-rw-rw- 1 gentoo users 8, 144 24. Jan 2010  /dev/sdj                                                   

brw-rw-rw- 1 gentoo users 8, 145 24. Jan 2010  /dev/sdj1                                                  

brw-rw-rw- 1 gentoo users 8, 154 24. Jan 2010  /dev/sdj10                                                 

brw-rw-rw- 1 gentoo users 8, 155 24. Jan 2010  /dev/sdj11                                                 

brw-rw-rw- 1 gentoo users 8, 156 24. Jan 2010  /dev/sdj12                                                 

brw-rw-rw- 1 gentoo users 8, 157 24. Jan 2010  /dev/sdj13                                                 

brw-rw-rw- 1 gentoo users 8, 158 24. Jan 2010  /dev/sdj14                                                 

brw-rw-rw- 1 gentoo users 8, 159 24. Jan 2010  /dev/sdj15                                                 

brw-rw-rw- 1 gentoo users 8, 146 24. Jan 2010  /dev/sdj2                                                  

brw-rw-rw- 1 gentoo users 8, 147 24. Jan 2010  /dev/sdj3                                                  

brw-rw-rw- 1 gentoo users 8, 148 24. Jan 2010  /dev/sdj4                                                  

brw-rw-rw- 1 gentoo users 8, 149 24. Jan 2010  /dev/sdj5                                                  

brw-rw-rw- 1 gentoo users 8, 150 24. Jan 2010  /dev/sdj6                                                  

brw-rw-rw- 1 gentoo users 8, 151 24. Jan 2010  /dev/sdj7                                                  

brw-rw-rw- 1 gentoo users 8, 152 24. Jan 2010  /dev/sdj8                                                  

brw-rw-rw- 1 gentoo users 8, 153 24. Jan 2010  /dev/sdj9                                                  

ls /dev/XD* -l                                                                        

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 24. Jan 2010  /dev/XD-Card_ -> sdj                                              

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 24. Jan 21:09 /dev/XD-Card_1 -> sdj1 
```

some more information:  

```
gentoo@localhost: groups

tty disk lp wheel floppy mail news uucp console audio cdrom dialout video mysql cdrw usb users messagebus haldaemon plugdev gdm scanner
```

```
root@localhost: fdisk -l

Platte /dev/sdj: 2097 MByte, 2097152000 Byte

66 Köpfe, 49 Sektoren/Spur, 1266 Zylinder

Einheiten = Zylinder von 3234 × 512 = 1655808 Bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

   Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System

/dev/sdj1   *           1        1267     2047746+   6  FAT16
```

Peter

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

# rc-status

```

----------

## stegerpl

Hi,

here are the infos: 

```
rc-status

Runlevel: X11

 dbus                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 hald                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 iptables                                                                                                             [  started  ]

 net.eth0                                                                                                             [  started  ]

 net.eth1                                                                                                             [  started  ]

 cupsd                                                                                                                [  started  ]

 nfs                                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 nfsmount                                                                                                             [  started  ]

 netmount                                                                                                             [  started  ]

 xdm                                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 udev-postmount                                                                                                       [  started  ]

 sshd                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 lm_sensors                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 alsasound                                                                                                            [  started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 local                                                                                                                [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

 net.eth0                                                                                                             [  started  ]

 net.eth1                                                                                                             [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 rpc.pipefs                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 sysfs                                                                                                                [  started  ]

 udev-mount                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 rpcbind                                                                                                              [  started  ]

 rpc.statd                                                                                                            [  started  ]

 rpc.idmapd                                                                                                           [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

emerge --info                                                                                                   

Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r1 x86_64)                                     

=================================================================                                                                  

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r1-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_9950_Quad-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.1                              

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 25 Jan 2010 15:30:01 +0000                                                                                 

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                                                       

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                                                       

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10                                                                                                       

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4, 3.1.1-r1                                                                                               

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8                                                                                                        

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.0                                                                                                         

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                                                         

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.0                                                                                                         

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2                                                                                                           

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65                                                                                                    

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1                                                                            

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20                                                                                                          

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                                                        

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                                                                        

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1                                                                                                     

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"                                                                                                     

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -msse3 -m3dnow -mfpmath=sse"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -msse3 -m3dnow -mfpmath=sse"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="CCACHE_DIR=/var/tmp/ccache CCACHE_SIZE=2G assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source ftp://194.117.143.70/mirrors/gentoo ftp://mirror.scarlet-internet.nl/pub/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri exif fortran gdbm gif gnutls gphoto2 gpm gtk hal iconv java jpeg jpeg2k mmx modules mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3support readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 xorg xprint zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="plustek" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Peter

----------

## stegerpl

Hi,

...I just made an update of hal from 0.5.14-r1 => r2 and re-emerged dbus and policykit the same time...and now it works!! 

In my original posting I mentioned "...without policykit..." that was not true, by the way it was installed but I could not find any /etc/PolicyKit. After the re-emerge it was there.

Anyway thanks for the help!

Peter

----------

## d2_racing

Nice  :Razz: 

----------

